# Things Chi's can't eat...



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Where is that list of things chihuahua's can't eat? I'm lookin' and I can't seem to find it. I know someone posted it a while back, but can't seem to find that either.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's an article I found...the only thing I can think of to add is brocolli (in large amounts).


NO...Don’t Eat That! 
Dogs have a tendency to eat things that they are not supposed to and that can be potentially harmful to them. The following list of foods may be toxic or cause digestive problems. Be careful to dog-proof your home to help insure your pet can’t get in to anything they aren’t supposed to! 

- Chocolate can cause death or serious health problems 
- Liver if fed more than 3 servings a week can lead to Vitamin A toxicity 
- Onions can cause damge to red blood cells, which can lead to serious illness or death 
- Grapes and raisins can be toxic to dogs if ingested in large quantities. 
- Cooked pork contains fat globules that are larger than most other meats. This fat can clog small blod vessels and lead to serious illness or death. 
- Raw eggs often harbor dangerous bacteria, and the whites deplete essential nutrients required for good health. 
- Tuna contains oils that can cause inflammation of the fatty tissues leading to long term impairment of health. 
- Raw fish contains an enzyme that can deprive your dog of essential nutrients required for good health. 
- Spicy or greasy foods may cause indigestion. 
- Avocado can make your pet sick and should be avoided. 
- Coffee is also another no-no for dogs and should be kept out of reach. 
- Macadamia Nuts can cause serious health problems for dogs. 

There are also several plants that can cause health problems for dogs ranging from mild to severe. 

Extremely Toxic (these plants can cause death or permanent harm, even when consumed in small amounts): - Castor Bean - Cherry - Easter Lily - Jimsonweed - Mushrooms growing wild - Oleander - Poison hemlock and water hemlock - Rosary Pea - Yew 

Moderately Toxic (these plants can cause severe sickness, or if large quantities are consumed, even death): - Aroid family of plants - Azalea and rhododendron - Bittersweet - Black Locust - Bulbs (including Lily of the Valley) - Hellebore - Buckeye or Horse Chestnut - Horse Nettle - Larkspur - Lupine - Milkweed - Nightshade - Rhubarb - Spurges - Tobacco 

A few other common products that can be harmful and even potentially fatal to dogs are: Blue Green Algae in ponds, Cocoa Mulch, Fly bait, Slug or snail bait, Many types of over the counter medicines, Ibuprofen is very bad for dogs, Antifreeze, and liquid potpourris.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, thanks so much for that list! :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks  :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

OHH AND IF YOU HAVE ALOT OF RABBITS AND BUNNIES AROUND YOUR HOUSE LIKE I DO..BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU TAKE YOUR DOG OUTSIDE TO GO POTTY BECAUSE BUNNY POOP CAN BE TOXIC TO THEM


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't forget beer. Beer's bad for dogs. And humans. But both Cooper and I drink it. Usually after our coffee.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I wonder what "3 servings of liver a week" equals in teeny tiny freezedried pieces??? Those are Tico's favorite treat - but he only gets something like a 1/8" cube (if even that big) at a time (some days many mini cubes a day).


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper gets liver treats - I'd say if it's not a main part of their diet, it's alright to give to them in small quantities.

Let me check Cooper and see if he's still alive..... yep, he's alive... but sleeping.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

thank-you very much for this list - its always good to know these things!

And cooper mama - coco likes the booze too - i was drinking cherry wine one time and she was trying to lick my glass, i put a bit on my finger and she loved it lol :lol: - little alkie!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Don't forget beer. Beer's bad for dogs. And humans. But both Cooper and I drink it. Usually after our coffee.


Rebel :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget beer. Beer's bad for dogs. And humans. But both Cooper and I drink it. Usually after our coffee.
> ...


I've got two mottos that I live by: 1. Enjoy life and have no regrets ... and 2. If it can kill you, do it twice because it has got to be fun.  I've raised my son to be the same way. <sniff> he's such a good momma's boy.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks for remembering the list ..... it's always good to read it over and over , :!: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Some of those, i knew already, but some i had no clue.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Don't forget beer. Beer's bad for dogs. And humans. But both Cooper and I drink it. Usually after our coffee.


 :laughing2: :laughing5: :laughing6: 

my hubby took ours to a restaurant-- outside dining..
the waitress brought the pup a bowl of water-- he went down to take a sip and ended up putting his head in the beer glass and drank quite a bit.. 
he loves margaritas too.. any tropical drink really..

and he ate a whole thing of CHOCOLATE COOKIES (while and wasn't the least bit sick.. i was freaking out too 
guess he has a stomach of steal? but he deffo isn't invincible!


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Wiz tries to drink my Cider beer all the time.

I joke that I put Tequila and Vodka in his water saying, "Come on sweetie, time for your Vodka Tonic"


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

My boyfriend likes to give Mylo beer too but Mylo like to wait for it to go a little flat first.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Why is rabbit poo toxic to dogs? My ex`s dog eats it all the time and is fine :shock: :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Seren said:


> Why is rabbit poo toxic to dogs? My ex`s dog eats it all the time and is fine :shock: :lol:



Eeeeewwwwwwww! ukeright:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Its unavoidable when you live in the countryside :shock: :lol:


----------

